# Motorcycle Import



## alangs1200 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm relocating to Dubai around the end of the year and would like to bring my motorcycle with me (OK - maybe I'm mad but I have ridden in Dubai before!)

Can anyone advise whether there is a maximum age of machine that can be imported? I have conflicting advice from two UK shipping agents. One says the machine has to be less than 5 years old on the date of import. The other does not.

Can anyone clarify?

Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There is no maximum age to import, unless the rules have changed in the past 3 years. Mine was 17 years old when i imported it. The big problem is that once a bike is over 5 years old you can only get third party insurance which is ok if your bike isn`t worth much but if iots a classic it`s a real worry. Also the yearly equivilant of the MOT here seem to fail the bike just due to age although there is a simple way around this which like everything else in Dubai costs just a little bit more.


----------



## alangs1200 (Sep 2, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> There is no maximum age to import, unless the rules have changed in the past 3 years. Mine was 17 years old when i imported it. The big problem is that once a bike is over 5 years old you can only get third party insurance which is ok if your bike isn`t worth much but if iots a classic it`s a real worry. Also the yearly equivilant of the MOT here seem to fail the bike just due to age although there is a simple way around this which like everything else in Dubai costs just a little bit more.


Thanks - very helpful.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The other thing to remember is that you will have to pay 5% import tax on the bikes valuation. So its best to get the local dealer for your make to give you a nice low estimation of its vlue on headed paper. What sort of bike you bringing? I`m not allowed to advertise other websites on here but if you google dubaipetrolheads you should get loads of info on there too!!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

alangs1200 said:


> I'm relocating to Dubai around the end of the year and would like to bring my motorcycle with me (OK - maybe I'm mad but I have ridden in Dubai before!)
> 
> Can anyone advise whether there is a maximum age of machine that can be imported? I have conflicting advice from two UK shipping agents. One says the machine has to be less than 5 years old on the date of import. The other does not.
> 
> ...


Yep, I was also told that the vehicle has to be under 5 years old - The shipping agent even showed me the documentation to evidence his statement


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just make sure it's a left hand drive motorcycle cos right hand drives aren't allowed here...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well i`m riding a street legal RC30 thats 20 years old and there are plenty of old bikes available here.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Just make sure it's a left hand drive motorcycle cos right hand drives aren't allowed here...


Really - You need to start using new jokes, thats the second time ive seen it now!! BORING


----------



## alangs1200 (Sep 2, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> The other thing to remember is that you will have to pay 5% import tax on the bikes valuation. So its best to get the local dealer for your make to give you a nice low estimation of its value on headed paper. What sort of bike you bringing? I`m not allowed to advertise other websites on here but if you google dubaipetrolheads you should get loads of info on there too!!


I'd got all the stuff on import duty etc and the process, it was just this 5 year business that was concerning me.

The bike is a 2006 BMW 1200RT, but it will be just a couple of months over 5 years old by the time it arrives early next year.... I'm only getting silly offers on it here (wrong time of year of course) but it has a trade book value of £7,300 and the best offer I've had is £6k - so I figured why not investigate taking it with me.

I'll drop over and check out the "other place".  Thanks again.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

alangs1200 said:


> I'd got all the stuff on import duty etc and the process, it was just this 5 year business that was concerning me.
> 
> The bike is a 2006 BMW 1200RT, but it will be just a couple of months over 5 years old by the time it arrives early next year.... I'm only getting silly offers on it here (wrong time of year of course) but it has a trade book value of £7,300 and the best offer I've had is £6k - so I figured why not investigate taking it with me.
> 
> I'll drop over and check out the "other place".  Thanks again.


Same as, I have a 06 GSXR 1000, people wanted it for nothing, so in the container it went. Gona use it as a track bike out here I think


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The problem is that although you`re looking 7300 by the time you pay the import duty, registration fees and freight charges you might be down near 6500 anyway.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are gonna track a bike here I recommend speaking to Eddie at aprilia. He`s oversea at the mo and not back till early Nov.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> If you are gonna track a bike here I recommend speaking to Eddie at aprilia. He`s oversea at the mo and not back till early Nov.


Why?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Cos they run and maintain a lot of the bikes that run in the National bike races and if you are looking for any non road legal mods or slick tyres they`ll be able to sort it.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Cos they run and maintain a lot of the bikes that run in the National bike races and if you are looking for any non road legal mods or slick tyres they`ll be able to sort it.


Cool, I'l pop over & check them out - Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

They are the only people that i`ll let work on my bike and apart from Kawasaki just about the only place i`d trust here. Health to ride guys!!


----------

